# Newbie needing help



## themagicone (Nov 25, 2004)

I bought a Traxxs sport se with a .15 engine in it. I can't get it to go full throtle without cutting out. I richend the mixture for break in and now I'm on my 6 tank of gas and if I even move the card needle to lean it out it cuts out right away. What can I do to get this truck to move with out cutting out? Do you think the motor is bad? I checked my carb gaps and set my idle btw. Thanks!


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

As you already know nitro engines are finnicky little monsters at best. If you can find out what the factory settings are for your motor, start there. Most of the time Traxxas is very good about helping out with problems like you are having. Are there any other folks in your area who you know that run nitro? Usually there is someone who can help. Ask at your local hobby shop, they might know of someone. If there is an R/C racetrack in your area, some one there will most likely be more than happy to help you. Don't be shy just ask and you will probably get help and make a new friend in the process.


----------

